# Simple Theory about Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te



## 84R7 (Jul 5, 2011)

This may be obvious to a lot of you, but it is something that just hit me. 

Fe/Ti users use logic to make decisions that affect themselves and values to make decisions that affect others.

Fi/Te users use values to make decisions that affect themselves and logic to make decisions that affect others.

(I'm listing F before T but I don't mean to imply that I am talking just about feelers. I could just as easily have listed it like Ti/Fe and Te/Fi.)

This is an over simplification and an over generalization but tell me if I am on the right track with this.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

As simple as it is, I like this.

It could use some development, as you've suggested. But for me, at least, it sounds good.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that's pretty damn good.

Ti/Fe is so foreign to me.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Te is more to do with organizing, something about graphs, flow charts, etc. Ti is concerned with analysis and simplifying complex problems by breaking them up and things like that. Fe is about making connections and Fi weighs up balance and sees inconsistency


----------



## 84R7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> I think Te is more to do with organizing, something about graphs, flow charts, etc. Ti is concerned with analysis and simplifying complex problems by breaking them up and things like that. Fe is about making connections and Fi weighs up balance and sees inconsistency


That is all probably true, but all four are judging functions. They deal with making decisions based on logic or values.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

84R7 said:


> That is all probably true, but all four are judging functions. They deal with making decisions based on logic or values.


Yes, but the i and the e are about where your directing your energy, not about whether the decision is about you or others. For example, Fi senses how others are feeling as well as considering core values. Fe is more about expression of feeling and making connections like asking how someone is feeling or keeping in touch with someone


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice idea, but I think a better way to put it is...

Fe/Ti-Applies logic to self, applies values to outside world.
Fi/Te-Applies values to self, applies logic to outside world.


----------



## 84R7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir:2172889 said:


> Nice idea, but I think a better way to put it is...
> 
> Fe/Ti-Applies logic to self, applies values to outside world.
> Fi/Te-Applies values to self, applies logic to outside world.


Interesting. Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

84R7 said:


> Interesting. Can you elaborate on that?


Fe/Ti or Ti/Fe will be interested in their own logical theories, which may or may not be applicable to reality. Meanwhile, they apply their feeling to the outside world. They want a way to deal with other people.

In contrast, Fi/Te or Te/Fi are interested in their personal values, which may or may not be applicable to other people. Meanwhile, they apply logic to the outside world. They want an understanding of how the world works so that they can accomplish goals.

I made a thread about it. (Thisistotallynotanendorsement. :tongue: )


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd put it this way

Te - makes logical decisions based on external criterion (centered on measurements and systemic optimality)
Fi - makes value judgment based on internal criterion (centered on values originating from the self)

Fe - makes value judgment based on external criterion (centered on communal/shared values)
Ti - makes logical decisions based on internal criterion (centered on axioms, principles, and theorems)

All decision making involve criteria of some sort....It is the origin of the criteria that determines its E/I-ness


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Fe/Ti or Ti/Fe will be interested in their own logical theories, which may or may not be applicable to reality. Meanwhile, they apply their feeling to the outside world. They want a way to deal with other people.
> 
> In contrast, Fi/Te or Te/Fi are interested in their personal values, which may or may not be applicable to other people. Meanwhile, they apply logic to the outside world. They want an understanding of how the world works so that they can accomplish goals.
> 
> I made a thread about it. (Thisistotallynotanendorsement. :tongue: )


I was doubtful of this thread but this was very well put!


----------

